# First BB gun for Son



## Berliner (Feb 23, 2011)

I ordered him a Crosman 760 like my first bb gun I had when I was a kid and its not the same. The barrel is thinner, shorter, the sights suck and it's less accurate. I tested it out with out him knowing and I'm not giving it to him. I rather put the new gun in the garbage and put mine in the box.

I'm not looking for a powerfull one pump BB gun and I have no idea what to get.. I have a week to order it..


Thanks for any help


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

I just did a quick google search and found pyramydair.com, and clicked on bb/pellet guns, then filtered it down to rifles. looks like they have a good selection of higher quality rifles like Benjamin. hope this helps!

Evin


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Red Ryder- Just don't shoot your eye out, kid.


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Unfortunetly they dont make the lower end bb guns as well as they used to. I bought my daughter her first a couple years ago and went with the red ryder. Not the same quality as the older ones but she has had many hours of trouble free plinking with it so far. The sights are terrible and the lever is now plastic but it just keeps going and she is fairly acurate with it also. If I still had mine from when i was a kid I surely would have handed that down to her instead.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Benjamin makes a great air rifle. had one when I was kid. had the crossman as well. Surprised to hear what you say bout the Crossman.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

The Crossmans today are junk. I passed on them for my son as well.


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

I have an old crossman which is going on 28yrs old and it still shoots like it did when it was new. They are definitely made cheaper these days. I would just pass yours down to him. He'll appreciate it a lot more. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

